# Boquilla Hermeto



## PMD

Hello Word ref forum,
This is a technical question so may be difficult to answer. A "Boquilla Hermeto" is a connector fitted to the end of a rigid gas pipe to join a flexible rubber hose from a butano bottle in mainland Spain.
What does the "hermeto" part actually mean as wordreferece.com gives boquilla as a tounge.
Can anyone help please.
Thanking you in advance
PMD


----------



## Borderer

Hi, it sounds as though it should be hermético, ie. with a (hermetic) seal.  does this sound feasible?


----------



## aliastina

I don't know if this can help you but "hermeto" has no meaning in the DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española) but it is the name given to that kind of "boquilla".
I agree with Borderer, "hermeto" may mean hermetic but I'm not sure.

I have also found: 


Enlace *hermeto* 
Codo *hermeto* 
Te *hermeto* 
Boquilla *hermeto*
Reducción *hermeto*


----------



## lafert

Borderer said:
			
		

> Hi, it sounds as though it should be hermético, ie. with a (hermetic) seal.  does this sound feasible?



Hi, it could also be a brand name, I think.  It sometimes happens that things get called like that, for lack of a better word.  
The best example is Quaker oats.  There´s a habit of saying Quaker, for oats!


----------



## PMD

Thanks for the replies.
I thought it might be hermetic but found no definite link to this. I know it seems an odd word, Hermeto,  but it must  be either a brand as was suggested or a technical or common word, many of which never make mainstream dictionaries. There are several references to the item when making an internet search.
There are a vast number of building industry words absent from the dictionary and it is always a struggle to find out what they mean!
If there is a technical wiz out there, can you help???  
Thanks very much for your help.
PMD


----------



## rholt

Hermeto refers to sealing or leak-proof in the examples I've seen. 
It does seem a variation on hermetic. Probably arose in ferreteria inventories to mean a sealing type. 

Boquilla is a threaded connector or connection.


----------



## ILT

Seems like the word hermeto is not translated.  I found a reference to a thermometer with an hermeto brice, here.


----------



## Lagartija

I love translating said:
			
		

> Seems like the word hermeto is not translated. I found a reference to a thermometer with an hermeto brice, here.



But this site is Croatian and the English translation is a bit off.   "Brice" means nothing to me in English....

Here is another site that gives some translations of fixtures for water:  http://www.serranoindustrial.com/agua.htm

As used in the following paragraph from this site:

*Tubo de Acero Soldado eléctricamente 
en Negro o en Galvanizado 
*Ambos con extremo roscado o liso,
 longitudes de 6m y 1 / 4 " a 6". Según 
 DIN o ISO. Gama completa de accesorios
 roscados gas: 
 - en función maleable hasta 6"
 - en acero forjado 1 / 8 a 8". 
 Complementos de instalación tales como 
 abarcones, abrazaderas ,nipples,bridas y
 racors tipo hermeto para unión y
 reparación de tubos. 
*Electrically Welded Steel Tubing, Black
or galvanized.

*I would guess that tipo hermeto would mean "hermetic type" connectors, as others have suggested.  It may not be the official adjective  but it seems to be in use!


----------



## mora

Hello

I do not think 'hermeto' means 'hermetic/hermético', which means *watertight. * This item is for gas not water.  My guess is it is from 'hermanar', which means 'to match' or 'to join' . The item is a *'connecting (or coupling) fitting'* which 'matches' or 'joins' two different types of tubes, as in  '_tipo hermeto para unión y reparación de tubos'. _

Mora


----------



## PMD

Hello Word reference forum,
Thank you for all your replies on the subject of Boquillo Hermeto! I think Mora gets top prize in this one as it sounds the most feasable to me for its application, but thank you to everybody for your investigations and research!
PMD


----------

